# Shoni's Breeder



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni's breeder has kept both of his sisters for show, but is only going to keep 1. They are full sisters and the same size as he is, 16 wks. and 3.5 lb. Avante Maltese in Utah. :thumbsup:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Dee if they look like Shoni I bet they'll get a home fast!
He's a doll! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wish I was in the market for a maltese!! But as somebody pointed out, I'm about to become a 7 maltese home :new_shocked:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

.....just a thought, but maybe Shoni would like a playmate.....  You already know she's georgeous!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> .....just a thought, but maybe Shoni would like a playmate.....  You already know she's georgeous![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: funny you should say that! My DH says NO. If I ever get another I know where to go!
The sisters must be good, she hasn't been able to decide which one to show yet. :biggrin:


----------

